# Taming My Hamster



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello everybody,

I got a hamster last week, her name is Honey and she’s super cute!
The first couple of days she started to take treats from my hands, she seems very affectionate!

She bit her previous owner but with me she seems like a whole new hamster, she seems very friendly!

Im thinking of maybe placing a few treats onto the palm of my hand and placing my hand into her cage tomorrow but I just don’t know! By the end of next week I’m hoping for her to be able to come up onto my hand, but I don’t mind if she wants to take her time, it’s up to her.
Does anybody have any advice for taming hamsters or have any techniques they would like to share?

Thank you!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I would recommend watching ErinsAnimals videos about hamster care as she is very knowledgeable.


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> I would recommend watching ErinsAnimals videos about hamster care as she is very knowledgeable.


I love ErinsAnimals!

Since last Summer I've been doing research on hamsters and she's the reason Honey lives in a 145L bin cage and I'm so grateful!


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

honeythehamster123 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I got a hamster last week, her name is Honey and she's super cute!
> The first couple of days she started to take treats from my hands, she seems very affectionate!
> ...


It's reccomended to avoid any handeling or interaction with a new hamster for at least 5-7 days, then the taming process can start. Some hamsters take months to tame others days or weeks, all depending on the hamster itself.

U can try the toilet paper method- putting toilet paper in your clothes against your skin for a few hours so your scent goes onto it, then placing it in your hamsters cage, they will use the toilet paper as nesting material and associate your scent with something comforting.

http://www.yourpethamster.com/care/taming

http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/5988-taming-for-the-timidor-just-newbies/

YouTube is also full of hamster taming videos, whenever u have time, u could watch through some of them.


----------



## honeythehamster123 (Feb 14, 2018)

•HamsterOfficial • said:


> It's reccomended to avoid any handeling or interaction with a new hamster for at least 5-7 days, then the taming process can start. Some hamsters take months to tame others days or weeks, all depending on the hamster itself.
> 
> U can try the toilet paper method- putting toilet paper in your clothes against your skin for a few hours so your scent goes onto it, then placing it in your hamsters cage, they will use the toilet paper as nesting material and associate your scent with something comforting.
> 
> ...


I've has her for three weeks now and over the past couple of days she's been half climbing onto my hand , taking food and then running away again, how long do you think I should do this for? I've watched many YouTube videos , even before I got my hamster Honey, I've been doing research for months, but now I have gotten her the fear of her biting has kicked in! But as much as I'm scared, I understand she is too, her only way of defence is biting, and it's only a bite!


----------

